# GBAtemp and Google Chrome



## BlackDave (Mar 19, 2010)

Hey just want to say that whenever I browse Gbatemp using Google chrome, I get a problem with the fast reply option

Basically I type in it and everything but when I click "add reply" It sends me back to the homepage and the post is not added to the thread.

I don't really like google chrome but since this is a new laptop I wanted to give it a try...I'm back on mozilla.

It could be my laptop but I'm not sure.


----------



## tj_cool (Mar 19, 2010)

Works fine here (if you can see this reply 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## rockstar99 (Mar 19, 2010)

Im typing this using fast reply from chrome too


----------



## Minox (Mar 19, 2010)

Not that I usually use Chrome, but it seems to be working fine here too.


----------



## TheLostSabre (Mar 19, 2010)

I don't use Chrome but does it have something that blocks certain script?


----------



## kicknhorse (Mar 19, 2010)

It's because Google sucks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Opera has had a HUGE increase in users over the last 3 weeks! Go Opera!


----------



## jari111 (Mar 19, 2010)

I got google chrome to (on my laptop) works fine  XD


----------



## BlackDave (Mar 19, 2010)

kicknhorse said:
			
		

> It's because Google sucks
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I like Opera. On my phone.

But I like the garfield widget on opera....made me laugh so much


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 19, 2010)

kicknhorse said:
			
		

> It's because Google sucks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Opera sucks.

J/k, but Google > everything.

Ontopic: I have no idea what's causing the issue, Fast Reply works just fine with Chrome here.


----------



## luke_c (Mar 19, 2010)

Works fine for me, just typed this using Fast Reply, normally use Add reply anyway


----------



## Davess (Mar 19, 2010)

Works, Google Chrome working, Guessing its just you?


----------



## Matthew (Mar 19, 2010)

Everything works fine and I prefer Chrome over any browser any day.


----------



## AshuraZro (Mar 19, 2010)

Can't say I've experienced that issue and I've been using chromium dev builds on and off for months.


----------



## alidsl (Mar 19, 2010)

It happens with me (I'm using the latest build, I think it's a beta) with normal reply aswell


----------



## Leo Cantus (Mar 19, 2010)

Works fine for me


----------



## Skyline969 (Mar 19, 2010)

kicknhorse said:
			
		

> It's because Google sucks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They went from 10 users to 14?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm using Chrome right now, and GBAtemp looks as pretty as ever.


----------



## TemperPro (Mar 19, 2010)

i sometimes find probems with chrome.


----------



## Sterling (Mar 20, 2010)

Working fine here too.


----------



## Splych (Mar 20, 2010)

LOL. never got that problem before. GBAtemp is working perfectly for me.


----------



## pcmanrules (Mar 20, 2010)

I have no issues either but it crashes at school so i use opera on my netbook.


----------



## BlackDave (Mar 19, 2010)

Hey just want to say that whenever I browse Gbatemp using Google chrome, I get a problem with the fast reply option

Basically I type in it and everything but when I click "add reply" It sends me back to the homepage and the post is not added to the thread.

I don't really like google chrome but since this is a new laptop I wanted to give it a try...I'm back on mozilla.

It could be my laptop but I'm not sure.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Mar 28, 2010)

I've used Chrome v1, v2, v3, and hell even a Chromium Dev build for Linux used on this site and never had  that problem before.

Do you have a chrome extension installed that blocks scripts or something? Because that could be the problem.


----------



## BlackDave (Mar 29, 2010)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> I've used Chrome v1, v2, v3, and hell even a Chromium Dev build for Linux used on this site and never had  that problem before.
> 
> Do you have a chrome extension installed that blocks scripts or something? Because that could be the problem.



No it's a clean install... I have been on firefox since then anyway


----------



## tanjiajun_34 (Mar 29, 2010)

Chromium 5.0.365.0 (Developer Build 42923) works perfectly fine.
Try disable all the apps you install.
Btw, Opera 10.51 is no longer the best in speed. Chromium (Google Chrome nightly build) wins Opera already.


----------



## Niteblood (Mar 29, 2010)

Yeah im good as well.
I switch browsers a lot. was on k-meleon for a while, but it was causing me too many problems on facebook


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Mar 29, 2010)

No problems here either.


----------



## dib (Mar 29, 2010)

Skyline969 said:
			
		

> kicknhorse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least that would be fourteen people who can tell the best web browser when they see it.


----------



## Skyline969 (Mar 30, 2010)

dib said:
			
		

> Skyline969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since when did slow and ugly become the best?


----------



## zuron7 (Apr 5, 2010)

It's been working for me since the Beginning.
Must be some extension or something else that's affecting you.


----------



## BlackDave (Apr 5, 2010)

BlackDave said:
			
		

> *No it's a clean install*... I have been on firefox since then anyway


----------



## Costello (Apr 5, 2010)

no issue with Chrome either mate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



its hard to fix a bug when i cant make it happen myself...


----------



## EpicJungle (Apr 8, 2010)

Nope, no problem for me at all...


----------



## WarazX (Apr 17, 2010)

If you keep having trouble. Just use a different browser.


----------



## Assassination (Apr 17, 2010)

Yeah like firefox or safari!


----------



## WarazX (Apr 17, 2010)

Yea, pretty much just whatever works.


----------



## Lily (Apr 18, 2010)

As I just posted in another Chrome thread, make sure you are not using the beta/developer builds. They are not suitable for daily browsing and break common functions quite often.

Make sure if you're making a bug report that you're only using the stable version (currently 4.1.x). We can't help you if you choose to use the beta/dev/nightly builds. (To find which version you are using, click the little wrench icon on the right-hand side of the toolbar and choose 'About Google Chrome'.)

GBAtemp has absolutely no issues with the stable version of Chrome.


----------



## MarioBrotha (Apr 19, 2010)

It works perfectly for me


----------

